# The Haunting of Lake Manor Sale!



## ratsy (May 3, 2016)

I know I have went on a bit about this book here, so thank you for bearing with me. 

I am running a promo on it for a whole week at 0.99. I am trying a couple promo sites, one being the BK Nights promo, and I have signed it up for Read Cheaply which is running on Thursday.

If anyone is interested in buying that would be awesome! Any sales help boost it up the rankings and into a spot of visibility for potential buyers. 

Amazon UK
Amazon US


----------



## farntfar (May 4, 2016)

I bought this on Amazon.fr yesterday for 1€99, a mark-up of 57%.
What are you, some sort of eurosceptic?

Only joking.
Having read 3 stories so far, I don't regret a single centime.
This is great stuff Ratsy.


----------



## ratsy (May 4, 2016)

Eurosceptic...I like that. Uhm, the promo only allows me the option of .com and .co.uk  

I'm glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Vaz (May 4, 2016)

Bought it! Now I have an excuse to stop reading GoT


----------



## ratsy (May 4, 2016)

That's great Vaz! Thanks bud


----------



## Vaz (May 4, 2016)

No worries although Amazon have made a boo boo and the book downloaded to my PC and now I can't transfer it to my phone for some reason?


----------



## Vaz (May 4, 2016)

Sorted, just bought another copy through the actual Kindle app on my phone!


----------



## ratsy (May 4, 2016)

Make sure they give you a credit for that, otherwise let me know


----------



## ratsy (May 5, 2016)

#1 in the UK and #6 in the US...I expect the US ranking to bump up soon! Thanks everyone


----------



## Cathbad (May 5, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## crystal haven (May 5, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## ratsy (May 5, 2016)

Creeping to the top! Just have to find a way to pass Stephen King and HP Lovecraft @Phyrebrat @Victoria Silverwolf @TheDustyZebra @Hex @Venusian Broon @DG Jones @thaddeus6th  We can do it right?


----------



## Vaz (May 5, 2016)

Congratulations! Awesome book by the way, well done to everybody involed, this really is a little cracker of a collection! Will pop a review up shortly


----------



## ratsy (May 5, 2016)

Okay. We still have that pesky HP Lovecraft guy to get through for #! in Horror Anthologies on the US amazon. Can we do it?


----------



## Cathbad (May 6, 2016)

WOOHOO!


----------



## crystal haven (May 6, 2016)

Bought!


----------



## ratsy (May 6, 2016)

Thank you so much Crystal! I hope you enjoy it


----------

